
Confessions of a San Francisco Millennial Startup CEO - endswapper
https://hackernoon.com/confessions-of-a-san-francisco-millennial-startup-ceo-7ae7b47a8698
======
chrisbennet
_" Our country is now a surveillance police state, and our civil liberties
have been traded for a false sense of security. Meanwhile, everyone I know and
love is a slave to a casino financial system that has robbed my entire
generation of our youth, health, ability to own a home, and start families of
our own. To make matters worse, everyone is trapped in echo chambers, and
divided by the mainstream media and social media due to identity politics
because the technology that was supposed to set us free has instead been
weaponized against all of us."_

------
cocktailpeanuts
This guy thinks he's got it all figured out but in the end all he's doing is
whining about the reality. Classic.

This has nothing to do with "the time" and the situation. Every generation had
complaints about what their previous generation has done, the only difference
is some people decided they will persist and end up succeeding, and some
people like this guy just gives up thinking he's "learned" how the world works
finally and "the world is rigged".

Of course the world is rigged. But that's not the point because a lot of
successful people succeed despite the rigged system. If you can't figure that
out, you're probably better off not being an entrepreneur.

Before you downvote me for being critical, just go read what this guy says in
the post, the whole post is just a whining from a bitter guy who failed his
startup. If you can't get an investor, it's your fault, not the world's.

